# vei găsi niciodată ceea ce cauţi



## kynamite925

I know that you can find an online translator but I would like if a native speaker could tell me exactly what this means. Thanks in advance

vei găsi niciodată ceea ce cauţi până când opriţi pentru cautati


----------



## jazyk

That was done either by an electronic translator or by somebody who doesn't know Romanian very well, but I think I got it:

You will never find what you are looking for unless you stop searching.


----------



## farscape

Are you sure this is the right quotation, because what you have here is wrong: missing words and a wrong construction which make it impossible to find a meaning.

If I'm to guess,  maybe something like this could work for the first part:
[Nu] vei găsi niciodată ceea ce cauţi până când... (I can't connect it with this: opriţi pentru cautati)
_You will never find what you're looking for until_...


Later,

.


----------



## kynamite925

yea its supposed to say "you will never find what you are looking for untill you stop searching" But again I thought it was probably a bit off because it wasnt formed by a native speaker. Would you know what the right phrasing would be?


----------



## farscape

It doesn't sound well in Romanian mainly because "looking for" and "searching" are both translated as the same verb (cauți):

N-ai să găsești niciodată (ce cauți) ce-ți lipsește/trebuie dacă nu te oprești din căutat.

Later,

.


----------

